# Small tank frustration!!!



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Due to space and money restrictions, I am trying to figure out what to put in an already cycled 5 gallon eclipse tank.

At the moment I have my betta in the 5 gallon with some minows, he's really quite mild mannered but he does give them a chase now and again. lol However, I would like to put him in my 2 gallon that currently has 2 shrimp and put shrimp (plus about 5 or 6 more) in the 5 gallon with a couple schooling fish that have a bit of color. I have blue gravel substrate in there now and it looks cool but doesn't seem very functional for shrimp or live plants.

I have a 6 gallon fluval edge with 3 guppes and 2 ottos. They seem very happy, but not very interesting. It has 3 semi live plants. Crypt, sword and maybe anubia (or whatever thats called. lol) Plants will probably do better once I fix up the lighting. 

All tanks are cycled (although the fluval was cleaned it hasn't shown any amonia in over 2 weeks, so I think it's good) Other 2 tanks I bought used and already cycled.

Does anyone have any ideas??? Thoughts??? or Suggestions??? I used to have a 20 gallon years ago, but after a car accident, I had to tear it down because I couldn't care for it. I didn't realize how restricing a small tank is. 

Although, I must say I have thoroughly enjoyed my lil betta in his bowl for the last 1.5 yrs. It's funny how he comes to great me.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

For an interesting tank, maybe try a trio of killifish. They are not good with shrimp, though.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

For your Fluval setup, 2 weeks(cycle) might not be quite there yet.Did you run a few water tests to see where your at? Or head over to your nearest LFS and ask them to check it for you?Last thing you want to do is add fish and run into a few problems.Maybe a few rasbora chili or galaxy will add colour and activity to your aquarium.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

ya, i've done testing everything is normal. It was an existing set up, that i washed a little too well. I fully expected to have to run a full cycle and have been monitoring the situation as per advice from members here. Not a thing out of wack in over 2 weeks actually (3wks fri). Not even a smidge of amonia  Or anything else that shouldn't be there. Thanks for the concern tho.


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

They look kinda neat, but when i looked it up most sites said they required a 20 gallon tank?? Is there a specific type that will fit in a 6 gallon?



TomC said:


> For an interesting tank, maybe try a trio of killifish. They are not good with shrimp, though.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> They look kinda neat, but when i looked it up most sites said they required a 20 gallon tank?? Is there a specific type that will fit in a 6 gallon?


 I kept and bred some for a long time in a planted 5 gallon. Maybe somebody else can relate their own experience.


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 2, 2010)

Have to agree with Lke78 - look up chili rasboras (Bararas brigittae), or Boraras Maculatus, or Celestial Pearl Danios (Galaxy Rasboras).


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

It's good to know that that killifish can be kept in a smaller tank, but that fact that they might not be good with shrimps is a bit of a deterent for me since I would like some variety and shrimps have a small bio load.

I was wondering if a mosquito rasbora might be a good fit for the tank since they seem to be a little smaller bodied? 

FYI, I don't plan on adding anything to the Fluval edge at this time since I've already got 3 guppies and 2 ottos in it. Just wanted to stock the 5 gallon eclipse. Although I could always change things around if it would be better for the variety. 

I really appreciate the input, because experience is sometimes way better then just reading the averages. And there is so much on the internet that my head is ready to explode.


----------



## Sliver (Apr 19, 2011)

dwarf aquatic frogs are fun to watch and do fine with bettas but you have to make sure you have a lid...
dunno whether they would eat the shrimp or not though...


----------



## Atom (Apr 21, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> It's good to know that that killifish can be kept in a smaller tank, but that fact that they might not be good with shrimps is a bit of a deterent for me since I would like some variety and shrimps have a small bio load.
> 
> I was wondering if a mosquito rasbora might be a good fit for the tank since they seem to be a little smaller bodied?


I have 3 threadfin rainbows with a group of chili/mosquito rasboras and cherry shrimp. I have not had any problems with them coexisting. The threadfin rainbows have mouths too small for juvie or adult shrimp and the rasboras are just plain small...smaller than adult shrimp. I do recommend maybe a 10 gallon for the threadfins because they are quite active. Mine are a bit cramped at the moment.


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

How about pygmy livebearers? They aren't very colourful, but are tiny, easy to breed, and shrimp friendly. I can sell you some cheap if you like. I am in Cloverdale.

Here is a link: Dwarf Livebearer - Heterandria formosa


----------



## josephl (Apr 21, 2010)

How about Endlers? They are pretty colorful, active and pretty indestructible


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

Thanks everyone. I know have a better idea of what I want. I will definatley keep looking into it.

Tom, it might be worth a try. wht amount where you thinking?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

I'd have to call ditto on the endlers. I don't have any luck with fancy guppies, but don't seem to have any difficulty with endlers. I find they are beautiful little fish - never two exactly alike - with plenty of personality packed into a little package :bigsmile:


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

I was thinking about endlers, but i didn't think I'd be able to get more then 3 in a 5/6 gallon tank?? how many would fit and are they shrimp friendly?


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

It depends on a lot but if you keep the water clean, don't over-feed and the fish aren't stressed (a few hiding places), you could get 10-15 endlers into a 5-6 gallon easy. Just remember though - with that amount of water, you have to keep it clean. Not a lot of margin for error (or laziness when you don't feel like a water change)


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Endlers are fairly shrimp friendly as long as there is moss/plants for the shrimps to hide in. But I wouldn't start with too many. With a trio, you'll soon have hundreds.


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> Endlers are fairly shrimp friendly as long as there is moss/plants for the shrimps to hide in. But I wouldn't start with too many. With a trio, you'll soon have hundreds.


Oh come on now, Gary - live on the edge!!!!!
Shelley


----------



## Tazzy_toon (Jul 25, 2011)

well, i'll have to work on the plants, I don't have many in the eclipse, but i'm getting some Shrimp this weekend, that i'll be keeping in my 3 gallon until I get the eclipse planted. Although I do have some little hiding places. 

I have no problem with the maintenance part, since I can't work due to health issues, it will give me something to do and enjoy  It's just this beginning process that is a little overwhelming. 

I like the idea of the dwarf livebarers that Tom meantioned, mabye I could put those in the fluval and the endlers in the eclipse, and give the guppies to my son in law who caught the aquaria bug from me and ran out and got a 29gal. lol


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

Tazzy_toon said:


> Thanks everyone. I know have a better idea of what I want. I will definatley keep looking into it.
> 
> Tom, it might be worth a try. wht amount where you thinking?


 Not much. PM sent.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I had aphyosemion primigenium killies in a planted 6 gallon Eclipse. I had 4 adult fish and they had lots of babies. Graham at Noah's Pet Ark told me that they would do well in a smaller tank and they sure did. They were quite interesting fish. I never tried them with shrimp.

I have chili rasboras/ boraras brigittae and they are quite pretty. For sure, they'd be happy in a small tank. They're tiny. They are fine with shrimp.


----------

